# Ποιανού είναι η παραλία;



## Lexoplast (May 1, 2009)

FYI, μια που έρχεται και καλοκαίρι, παραθέτω το link για το δελτίο τύπου του Τεχνικού Επιμελητηρίου και του Δικηγορικού Συλλόγου Αθηνών για την αντισυνταγματική, όπως τη χαρακτηρίζουν, κατάργηση του κοινόχρηστου χαρακτήρα των αιγιαλών. Το ΤΕΕ και ο ΔΣΑ καλούν [FONT=&quot]τους τοπικούς φορείς να μην εφαρμόσουν την υπουργική απόφαση και την εισαγγελία του Αρείου Πάγου να παρέμβει.

http://portal.tee.gr/portal/page/portal/PRESS/DELTIA_TYPOY/tab/20090429aigialos.doc






[/FONT]


----------



## Costas (May 2, 2009)

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον! Η ανακοίνωση του ΤΕΕ/ΔΣΑ καλό θα ήταν, όμως, να περιείχε και το κείμενο της υπουργικής απόφασης, να το διαβάσουμε κι εμείς οι πολίτες.


----------



## Zazula (May 5, 2009)

Φα φα φα, οι Αρχιερείς του κλειστού των επαγγελμάτων, οι Πάπες της συντεχνιακής αυθαιρεσίας, το ΤΕΕ αν έχετε το Θεό σας (ναι, αυτό που αποφασίζει κατά το δοκούν πόσο χαράτσι οφείλει ο καθείς μας για κάθε "μελέτη", αυτό που έχει την ισχύ να αποκλείει από τον νυμφώνα του όποιον πτυχιούχο σχολής την οποία δεν γουστάρει), κόπτεται ξαφνικά για «την κατάργηση του κοινόχρηστου χαρακτήρα των αιγιαλών»!  Προφανώς επειδή δεν πηγαίνει τίποτις υπέρ του ΤΣΜΕΔΕ.


----------

